
Debugging the Mars Pathfinder - vorador
http://vst.ensm-douai.fr/noury/8
======
rupertg
This has been around for a while, and is much more widely known than the reply
from the software team leader on the Pathfinder mission -- which puts a
somewhat different light on things.

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/mbj/Mars_Pathf...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/mbj/Mars_Pathfinder/Authoritative_Account.html)

------
zandorg
I prefer Ron Garret's experiences of debugging Lisp in a REPL on a deep space
probe.

